# please help me with this lens issue!



## tbeale427 (Jun 2, 2017)

I borrowed my friends camera and from the get go it was saying communications with the camera were faulty and I had to turn it on and off a couple times just to take some photos. 

I recently returned it back to her and she says it's not working and that she can't see through the manual hole or take pictures. This is what it looks like. Do I need to buy her a whole new lens?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 2, 2017)

It needs a trip to the Lens Hospital.


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2017)

When you unmounted and re-mounted the lens, was the camera switched "off"?  (consult user's manual for proper operating procedure)

Was this lens functioning properly before you touched it?  (ask friend)


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 2, 2017)

Yikes, looks like the aperture blades are freak'n out.
That is not something you could actually cause by using the camera ... sounds like this problem was there when you got it (camera displaying error), it just got worse as you used it. 
It was going to fail completely with or without you.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 5, 2017)

Is that the 50mm f/1.8?  Looks like the plastic mount.  Anyway, if it is... it's a cheap lens with low build quality.  

It was replaced by the new 50mm f/1.8 "STM" version of the lens which has much better aperture blades, better build, and better focus motor and costs about $110 new.   It's not an expensive lens.


----------

